# Sunglasses



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Please shere your experience about sunglasses; brands, styles. What do you prefer?


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

As cheap as possible.

Between losing them, dropping them, leaving the wrong pair in the wrong car, and my toddler pulling them off my face and breaking them, i can't afford to spend money on nice pairs.

I like polarized, brown, with a spring temple. Target has a pair I like for $12 and walmart has a pair I like for $8.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Ray Ban Aviators. Persol. Oakely XX.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Wayfarers, preferably tortoise shell


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

smujd said:


> Ray Ban Aviators. Persol.


This pretty much covers any you'd need.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Rotation: for work & Revo 2027s (black frames w/ blue polarized lenses) for play. I have a couple older pair of Costas ( (black w/ blue lenses) and Harpoons (tortoise w/ amber lenses)), but they don't get much wear.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Actually, I'll edit by saying I really prefer the Randolph Aviators to Ray Ban. Nothing wrong with RB's. I actually still have a pair. I just really, really like the Randolph's.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I like oakleys, so long as they are not polarized. For some reason the polarized ones give me an incredible headache.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

After losing a small fortune in sunglasses in college I took to buying something in imitation classic styling from my local drugstore. However, since those now cost 40$ or more for something not too flimsy, I went back to Rayban Wayfarers in the classic style, tortoise or black frame. They can be had in a variety of shops usually for around 100$ and are still made in a fairly indestructible manner without plastic lenses. They also are one of the few nice sunglasses to come in four sizes which makes me quite happy as I can get the extra-large for my fat head. 

If I felt I needed a more "formal" pair I'd probably go with the Aviators as well. However, the tortoise Wayfarers are sort of like the blue blazer of sunglasses for me as they can go just about anywhere, anytime.

Cordially,
Adi


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I found some cheap vintage tortoise hornrims on ebay (NOS) and had lenses put in by my optician. worked out very well.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I probably lost a half dozen pair of Vuarnets (remember them?) back in the 80s, as well as a few pair of Ray-Bans. I'm not that into sunglasses any longer; that said, I've recently been tempted by the thought of prescription tortoise shell wayfarers.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't buy cheap sunglasses because I have to have them made into prescriptions. So I choose to make them nice ones instead.

Wayfarers for me.

I had a pair of Vuarnet's back in the '80's. I'd forgotten about those.


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

Ray Ban.

Clubmasters.

Tortoise.

There is no substitute.

Here's the proverbial picture to say a 1000 words.


----------



## lefthand (Jan 1, 2008)

Georgia said:


> Rotation....... Harpoons (tortoise w/ amber lenses)........


Ditto.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

If I were buying new sunglasses now, I would get some made with dark gray lenses on the crystal AA 406. I think that would make me cool.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I actually never wear sunglasses. Admire them on others, at times, but have never worn them myself.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ray Ban Aviators, with corrective lenses, for driving; Oakley Half-Jackets for distance runs on sunny days and sports; and a few pair of my old AF Issue sunglasses, in the Randolf Engineering Aviator frames, that were issued to me before my perfect vision went south! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

I suffered a rather nasty eye injury playing a sport in college and have required prescription sunglasses ever since. I initially started with prescription B&L Ray Ban Aviators for many years but transitioned to Wayfarers and BS blonde LaFonts more recently. I am currently considering a pair of Havanna Tortoise AA 406s with green lenses for my next prescription.

All have provided the necessary eye protection and durability I need. On a side note, Croakies and Chums have significantly reduced replacement costs. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I have these Ray Ban prescription sunglasses: https://www.opticsplanet.net/ray-ban-casual-lifestyle-rb3198-polarized-sunglasses.html


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

stillwaters20007 said:


> Ray Ban.
> 
> Clubmasters.
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Georgia said:


> Harpoons (tortoise w/ amber lenses)


 With Croakies firmly attached. I might aspire to trad, but I'm only 23, the influences of Milledge Ave. can still be quite strong.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> I probably lost a half dozen pair of Vuarnets (remember them?) back in the 80s....


That would be me, too, and the substantial part of the small fortune I lost in college! Everyone had to have the darned things, myself included, and I managed to leave them all over town.

Folks thought it was so neat to see the Vuarnet logo in the lenses. Hated to tell them Ray-Ban sort of came up with that idea first.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Oliver Peoples.....no brainer. Jaguar modern pilots are awesome too.


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

stillwaters20007 said:


> Ray Ban.
> 
> Clubmasters.
> 
> ...


I used to wear Clubmasters in the late eighties. I liked them a lot, especially the smaller version. If I'm not mistaken, RayBan only make them in one size anymore -- the larger one.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Any idiot can go to sunglass hut and buy Persols or Ray Bans. I should know. I've done it for years.

But last year I saw a pr of sunglasses in a vintage resale shop in Chicago. They looked like the horn rim style in Ben Silver and echo Hollywood in the 1930s. Made in Italy by Armani, I bought 'em for $35. The lenses were beat to hell so I went to Friedrich's in NYC and they replaced the lenses with a color that complimented the frames for about $50. And they threw in a nice leather case. I love 'em. And that to me is Trad.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Randolph Aviators...been wearing them for about 4 years....quite nice and not too expensive. I agree with keeping them inexpensive because I feel like I can lose them fairly easily.

I also have some tortoise wayfarers that I like as well.

Danny


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of my Maui Jim's in tortoiseshell... can't say that they're especially trad... but very appropriate for sailing and casual wear.


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

Philip12 said:


> I used to wear Clubmasters in the late eighties. I liked them a lot, especially the smaller version. If I'm not mistaken, RayBan only make them in one size anymore -- the larger one.


Hmmm. Smaller version?! I'm curious. Do you or anyone else out there know the model number (or name) for such a version?


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

tintin said:


> Any idiot can go to sunglass hut and buy Persols or Ray Bans. I should know. I've done it for years.
> 
> But last year I saw a pr of sunglasses in a vintage resale shop in Chicago. They looked like the horn rim style in Ben Silver and echo Hollywood in the 1930s. Made in Italy by Armani, I bought 'em for $35. The lenses were beat to hell so I went to Friedrich's in NYC and they replaced the lenses with a color that complimented the frames for about $50. And they threw in a nice leather case. I love 'em. And that to me is Trad.
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


sounds like a great idea - I hate giving the hut and Luxotica $300 every year

how about some pics???


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

tintin said:


> Any idiot can go to sunglass hut and buy Persols or Ray Bans. I should know. I've done it for years.
> 
> But last year I saw a pr of sunglasses in a vintage resale shop in Chicago. They looked like the horn rim style in Ben Silver and echo Hollywood in the 1930s. Made in Italy by Armani, I bought 'em for $35. The lenses were beat to hell so I went to Friedrich's in NYC and they replaced the lenses with a color that complimented the frames for about $50. And they threw in a nice leather case. I love 'em. And that to me is Trad.
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


Brilliant!

I'd love to find some gem like this on ebay, but am so clueless when it comes to sunglasses I don't even know where to look.

A friend of mine used to collect antique eyeglasses and have lenses put in, very cool.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

You can't get more classic than Persol.
This is the pair I have (below). I have received numerous compliments on it.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

tintin said:


> Any idiot can go to sunglass hut and buy Persols or Ray Bans.(....)


Would that more idiots made such a simple journey. Walking down the street on a sunny day would be a more pleasant experience. If I never see another pair of "mirrored Star Trek chromed ski goggles" or the like I'd be content. 

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

stillwaters20007 said:


> Hmmm. Smaller version?! I'm curious. Do you or anyone else out there know the model number (or name) for such a version?


Unfortunately I don't have them anymore. I accidentally sat on my glasses and twisted them beyond repair.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

How much do you pay for sunglasses. Average price?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

video2 said:


> How much do you pay for sunglasses. Average price?


Well, ~$90 for aviators, ~$150 for Persol, ~$200 for polarized Oakley XX, ~$350 for polarized Oakley Radar Path (distance running sunglasses).


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Pitt Doc- I'l post pics today and throw 'em on my blog as well.

Thom Browne- Thanks. Ebay is tough when it comes to sunglasses because I gotta try 'em on. And the hunt is the whole point.

Prices- I paid $40 for my last pr of Randolphs. I've worn 'em for years and if I didn't have such an emotional connection to them from being in the Army I'd never buy another pair. They just don't hold up. I paid just over $200 for the McQueen Persols. They have really held up well and I've been very careful not to misplace them but when I do it's gonna hurt like hell.

Ray Bans, aviators and wayfarers, have soared in price over the last few years. What is going with that?

Two places to go if you really wanna blow a wad? Bergdorf Goodman is selling vintage (they look used to me) sunglasses from $450 to $950. Insane. And the Polo sunglasses shop on Madison is another place. $450 and up for knocked off persols and raybans. The man has no shame.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a pair of Serengetis. As I'm kind of slim, I need smaller glasses and Serengeti has some nice ones. The glasses are supposed to be top quality.


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*For something a bit better try salt optics*

salt optics are a small cali based company that makes some great looking functional sunglasses. check them out.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

tintin said:


> Ray Bans, aviators and wayfarers, have soared in price over the last few years. What is going with that?


I've noticed this as well. It is certainly due to the recent popularity of those frames in pop culture. However, it is still possible to find them for between $80 and $90 at smaller sunglasses places.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Pics of Thrift Shop Armani Sunglasses*

Here are my thrift shop sunglasses. But you're gonna have to go to my blog to see them. For two reasons. One, I can't figure out how to post a big picture on AA. Two, I'm a whore for visitor counts.

See tintin's thrift shop Armani sunglasses here:

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

tintin said:


> Here are my thrift shop sunglasses. But you're gonna have to go to my blog to see them. For two reasons. One, I can't figure out how to post a big picture on AA. Two, I'm a whore for visitor counts.
> 
> See tintin's thrift shop Armani sunglasses here:
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


Very nice.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Expensive shades seem ridiculous to me, because they tend to me left/damaged/scratched easily.

Style- conservative. Any ostentatious color is great for people under 20 who are very hep, but for anyone serious - no. Simple, conservative style and color.

Just make sure cheap ones fit your face, feel good, and have clear sight.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Preu Pummel said:


> Expensive shades seem ridiculous to me, because they tend to me left/damaged/scratched easily.
> 
> Style- conservative. Any ostentatious color is great for people under 20 who are very hep, but for anyone serious - no. Simple, conservative style and color.
> 
> Just make sure cheap ones fit your face, feel good, and have clear sight.


Whether expensive shades are worth it kind of depends on who you are. I am happy to say that I have not lost a pair of glasses in the last 20 years (knock on wood. Probably just jinxed myself...).

$150 for a pair of nice glasses makes perfect sense to me since I want something that looks great, feels good, and will last for years to come. At $150, if I wear a pair of Persols for 10 years, my average cost if awefully low.

Similarly, my running sunglasses were stupidly expensive, but they fit well, don't fog up, and I wear them for up to 6 hours at a stretch. When I'm 4 hours into a long training run, I want glasses where the lenses are still clear, my eyes fell good (not strained by cheap lenses), and that are comfortable such that I don't mind wearing for another 1-2 hours.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

tintin said:


> Prices- I paid $40 for my last pr of Randolphs. I've worn 'em for years and if I didn't have such an emotional connection to them from being in the Army I'd never buy another pair. They just don't hold up.


Can you elaborate more on this? Do others feel similarly about Randolphs?


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

These are mine, Maui Jim Typhoons, polarized, and bifocals, yet. A total pleasure to wear!


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

What does Horatio wear on CSI: Miami?? I have been looking for a pair of those...


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Can you elaborate more on this? Do others feel similarly about Randolphs?


I don't (no scratches yet), but I've only had mine for 3 months so far (they get daily wear here in San Diego).

Jeff


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Can you elaborate more on this? Do others feel similarly about Randolphs?


I was so impressed with the Randolf Engineering aviator frames, featured on the sunglasses issued to me by the USAF, I utilized the same frames when it became necessary for me to get glasses with corrective lenses...they are the only frames I've worn since and, IMHO, they hold up very well and (I think) look quite dashing! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes I've found my Randolph's to be quite tough. They hold up well. I'd buy them again.

I think it's good to get reasonably priced sunglasses due to the high risk of misplacement, BUT it's important to get a pair with good quality lenses because cheap lenses can be bad for your eyes. So it's really about finding your own comfortable middle ground. How much money are you comfortable losing at any random moment?

Danny


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

wlipman said:


> These are mine, Maui Jim Typhoons, polarized, and bifocals, yet. A total pleasure to wear!


Second that. If you need Rx lenses, Maui Jim is the way to go. I have a pair of the Typhoons myself.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Costa del Mars, "Deep Blue" model with an amber lens for casual/fishing wear. Not strictly trad, but good. For wearing with a suit/sportcoat, I've got a pair of tortoise wayfarers.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

A. Clay-More said:


> You can't get more classic than Persol.
> This is the pair I have (below). I have received numerous compliments on it.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Nice - James Bond has them as well.

I have the same in black complete with 007 case


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I wore Randolphs as corrective glasses in the Army as well. I was in the Infantry. Maybe the Airforce isn't as hard on glasses as the Infantry can be. Just kidding. 

I'm hard on stuff and after a while Randolphs bend and a lens will pop out. Plastic frames hold up much better for me. I started wearing plastic frames after I got the creeping crud in Panama during Jungle Expert School. Wearing metal against skin in the summer causes the crud to return.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

stillwaters20007 said:


> Ray Ban.
> 
> Clubmasters.
> 
> ...


John Bell of Widespread Panic at Jazzfest:


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*My lovely wife bought me Fossils*

I have a pair of Fossil Carys (now discontinued) they are my second pair after bouncing the first one lens down off of a brick patio. They are polarized which is an absolute requirement for me these days. I have my eyes on the Randolphs after finding out they are avaiable in polarized as well.

My Carys look like this:


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Being someone who needs Rx Sunglasses, the thing I most strongly suggest is....

polarized lenses.


They're great, and I LOVE them on those overcast days where there's a lot of glare. I'm pretty sensitive to glare and bright light so I go with the following:

- Polarized sunglasses for driving, or for when I'm going to be out in the sun for a long time (not popping in and out).

- Transitions lenses in my glasses for when I'm going in and out a lot, or am just going to be outside for a little bit. Transitions lenses don't work in cars, so you'll still need dedicated sunglasses for driving.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

BPH said:


> I have the same in black complete with *007 case*


Me *cough* too *ahem* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Replacement lenses*

I have a pair of Ray Bans and the lenses are beat to hell. Does anyone have any info on replacing non-perscription lenses that they would care to share?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The OP mentioned expense as a factor. TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Ross sometimes have quality brand name sunglasses @$30. Their prices for some designer names can be significantly higher. Most of what they sell are women's, but a fraction are men's. By this time of year most sunglasses have been picked through. February-April is the best time to shop for sunglasses. Also, when styles are discontinued they're often dumped by the distributor/maker at the previously listed stores. I have about 20 pairs of PRL sunglasses acquired for $5 - $30 at TJM. They were actually Safilo sourced from France, Italy & Japan. Some of the same styles as now labeled RLPL. But that was several years ago. I've seen Gucci, Ferragamo, etc.

About 10 years ago when I think Bausch & Lomb was going through a change in ownership B&L dumped a variety of styles at TJM. The stock included some unfortunately hued faux tortoise Wayfarers. At the time I acquired several $20 pairs of the retro "Antique (faux) Tortoise", made in France, B&L "Myarra" sportsman's below and replaced the standard green lenses with cobalt blue. Cobalt blue lenses are a functional mistake as they disperse light, but 1 likes the eccentricity.

Inexpensive sunglass frames are usually made of nylon or a cheap plastic that maintain their molded shape. Better quality "plastic" frames are made of zyl acetate plastic and can be adjusted to fit you. Heated in water (not boiling), if the frame temples are too tight against your temples the heated frame can be bent slightly outward at the bridge for a looser fit. If the frames are too loose at the temples, the heated frame can be bent slightly inward at the bridge for a tighter fit. The same goes for bending the ear curve near the end of the temples. You can't do that with inexpensive frames because they return to their molded shape. (Opticians heat frames in a tray of heated silicon for adjustment)

If buying on-line you need to know something about frame sizing. The front of the frame will be sized according to a vertical(?) measurement of the dimension of the lenses in millimeters and the width of the nose space at the bridge in millimeters. Most sunglasses, with larger frames, will have lens dimensions in the 50-56 mm. area and nose spacing is usually in the upper teens or perhaps lower twenties. Thus a measurement indication somewhere on the frame of, for example those below, 54 x 19. That's large for lenses but 56 is not unusual. (For comparison, Harris' traditional round Ivy frames are oft in the mid 40 size range) Aviators or driving glasses often have significantly larger lens sizes. Another measurement of optical quality sunglass frames will be the temple length. Lengths vary from 135 (mm.) for a young'un or woman to 145 for most larger men's frames. Generally speaking, an average traditional optical quality faux tortoise sunglass frame will be about 52 x 19 -140. If you have a larger head the measurements for a proper fit will be higher. If you see these measurements indicated somewhere on the frame you'll know the frame is better quality. If not, well then.....


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

agnash said:


> I have a pair of Ray Bans and the lenses are beat to hell. Does anyone have any info on replacing non-perscription lenses that they would care to share?


The optical center in Wal-Mart. Depending on your charm and humility, and the employee's mood that day, probably $30-45 for basic tinted plastic lenses. Glass, polarized, etc. could run over $100. The same price as prescription lenses. The one t'other side of our village also sells Ray Bans, which might be less expensive in the long run than a re-fit.

Or you could go to 5th or Mad Av @ a mortgage payment.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I think a lot depends on how you use sunglasses. If you are in an urban setting and only wear them sitting at a cafe or walking outside 20 minutes at a time, that is one thing. But if you are looking for a pair to wear all day while, say, racing sailboats, that is an entirely different matter.

I have some Smiths for all day outside wear that I absolutely love and will never be without another pair as long as I live. Lightweight, shatter resistant lenses, polarized, fabulous optics. I think they were about $125 full retail.

I have at least two pair of Ray Ban and Serengetis that I picked up at Costco for under a hundred that I wear on my urban journeys when I am primarily interested in being fashionable. 

If you fly planes, polarized lenses are not recommended, as you need to see the glare and glint from other aircraft.

For shooting skeet at the club, it is hard to beat WileyX for the money.

I have also had prescription glasses made at Costco and would not hesitate to go there for prescription sunglasses.


----------

